# Vermont



## Eaglescout1985 (Nov 14, 2004)

Whoo, it's been awhile since ive been on this.  So I did the Davis Path.  It was fun.  Really wet though, rained for most of it.  Slept on Isolation.  So anyway, I'm living in Burlington Vermont.  Ive hiked Mt. Mansfield and Camel's Hump.  Mansfield is an awesome hike.  Did the sunset ridge trail.  But, Im not familiar with the area, if anyone could inform me of some good hikes in the greens besides the 5 4000 footers here.  cool.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 15, 2004)

My best hikes were getting out there and discovering trails by just exploring. There's the Green Mtn Club that will have your trails. 

Happy hiking!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2004)

Eaglescout1985 said:
			
		

> Whoo, it's been awhile since ive been on this.  So I did the Davis Path.  It was fun.  Really wet though, rained for most of it.  Slept on Isolation.  So anyway, I'm living in Burlington Vermont.  Ive hiked Mt. Mansfield and Camel's Hump.  Mansfield is an awesome hike.  Did the sunset ridge trail.  But, Im not familiar with the area, if anyone could inform me of some good hikes in the greens besides the 5 4000 footers here.  cool.



Eagle Scout, eh?  You are not alone  :wink: .  Maybe PM me at some point and we can share our Scouting experiences.  

The GMC is your best resource and I'd suggest two authoritative books published by them:  The Guide to the Long Trail and their newly revised Dayhiker's Guide to Vermont, which has some good off-the-beaten path hikes and very nice maps and trail descriptions.  Both are widely available.  

Enjoy.   8)


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 18, 2004)

Agree with the two books & cheking out the GMC.  Some other hikes in the Burlington Area & VT:

Abraham  (& then you might as well do Ellen leaving only Killington for the VT fours)
Hunger
Jay
Stowe Pinnacle (area from Hunger to Stowe Pinnacle doable as a day trip for faster hikers I believe)
Breadloaf, 

Cross the lake to the Adironacks.  Eastern High Peaks include Giant of the Valley, Rocky Peak Ridge, Dix, Macomb, Nipple top, The Great Range.  The  peaks around Lake George are interesting too, the best covered in the 50 Hikes of the ADk's.


----------

